# Using Depitox or other weed killers...



## bryngelenponies (8 April 2011)

I need a selective weed killer which will mainly kill docks and ragwort- I also need a larger quantity than something like Ragtime- enough for about 4 acres. Depitox looks like a good option, is it? (I've never used anything more than a spot weed killer up until now). However it appears that you need to be specially trained to use Depitox? I'm not specially trained to use this, so does that mean that I'll have to find another alternative, if so can you recommend any? Thanks!


----------



## bryngelenponies (8 April 2011)

Just to add, this is for use on my own land, and nobody else is using the land- so it's definitely not for commercial use in any way. I saw that it makes a difference about your date of birth, but I could get my father to use it. So am I able to buy a weed killer that requires a trained person to use it?


----------



## bryngelenponies (8 April 2011)

Anyone please?


----------



## jrp204 (8 April 2011)

Contact your local ag merchants, most have an agronomist who will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (8 April 2011)

controlled weed killers can only be purchased by qualified individuals.

You really don't want to be applying chemicals you have not been trained to use.

Personally I'd ask a local farmer to come and do it for you - they would most likely already have suitable stuff in stock and it would take no time to do 4 acres so probably they'd charge you a pittance.


----------



## Faithkat (8 April 2011)

Depitox is excellent.  I can't remember the exact dilution I used but it killed docks, thistle and nettles very quickly.  They had completely wilted within 24 hours and were totally dead within another 24 hours - and didn't come back!  I watered it on using an ordinary watering can; bit tedious and labour intensive but you can put it on the exact areas you want and not waste it by spraying.


----------



## rema (8 April 2011)

Depitox or Agritox is brilliant..horses/livestock must stay off the land until 14 days after..you will still need to up root the dead ragwort and docks.You will see the Ragwort starting to wilt within an hour or so..it will start to go black.I used a knapsack sprayer (you can pick them up for about £5-10..If i remember rightly it needs to be diluted 10 water to 1 Depitox.Please wear gloves it can burn your skin..I went to my local Mole valley and spoke to the Agri expert and advised me that Depitox was the best to use.

Edited to add that i was not asked if i was trained/qualified in using chemicals.Just paid for it and collected it (it was locked away in a cage).


----------



## xena_wales (8 April 2011)

I don't think Depitox will kill ragwort - I'm pretty sure you need to mix MCPA in with it to get the ragwort.


----------



## jinglejoys (8 April 2011)

I spot spray my 13acres with Barrier H (Found Ragtime useless),so glad I do as I get lots of good herbs growing.Just did two acres this morning and saved two orchids!....couldn't've done that with a tractor and sprayer


----------



## rema (8 April 2011)

xena_wales said:



			I don't think Depitox will kill ragwort - I'm pretty sure you need to mix MCPA in with it to get the ragwort.
		
Click to expand...

Every plant i sprayed died..I went round two weeks later and uprooted the dead plants,,they were dead to the roots.


----------



## xena_wales (8 April 2011)

Taken from the Depitox instructions:

*Ragwort control*
Ragwort is an injurious weed and those who permit it to grow unchecked on their land are liable to prosecution under the Weed Act (1959).
*
Dose rate*
Agricultural grassland: DEPITOX at 2.8 l/ha + Agritox 50 (MAFF 07400) at 2.0 l/ha.
Do not apply 2.8 l/ha DEPITOX alone as this will not give reliable control of Ragwort.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (8 April 2011)

I had docks, nettles, buttercups and rags - I was advised a mix of depitox &  agritox.  I think you are limited as to the amount you can buy.  I know when I last baught a drum I was told I shouldnt realy have it -but they let me have it anyway!

Also its much more cost effective than most ready mix

If you are very careful about spot spraying you can use glyphosate (sp?) - clinic is one type, but it kills everything so you do have to be very careful.  Most weedkillers you keep the neds off for 2 weeks and remove any dead rags (what a fag!)

My fave is barrier H but it is soooo exspensive for a large area - but at least the flies stay away whilst you are using it!


----------



## rema (8 April 2011)

A soluble concentrate containing 500g/l (42% w/w) 2,4-D as the dimethylamine salt.



Depitox is a selective herbicide for the control of many broad-leaved weeds including Ragwort in amenity grassland situations, such as golf courses, playing fields, roadside verges and ornamental lawns. It may also be used in situations in or near water.

· Control on a wide range of broad-leaved weeds in amenity situations

· Has approval for the control of aquatic weeds in or near water

· Economical and well proven

· Ragwort control achieved when plant is in rosette stage.



Application Rate: 2.8L per hectare

Spot Spraying: 140mls in 20 litres of water


----------



## xena_wales (8 April 2011)

Cool, that makes life easier then!

I bought this knapsack sprayer the other day - it seems really good for the price (£16 delivered!):
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faithfull-SPRAY16AV-Pressure-Sprayer-Knapsack/dp/B001DZOY8K


----------



## bryngelenponies (8 April 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies- I certainly have a lot to think about. Unfortunately a local farmer isn't really an easy option, and one which I would rather avoid because I'm happy to go around spot spraying the stuff. So if I ordered Depitox online would I be allowed to buy it? If Depitox can't be used on its own to kill ragwort, which is another weed killer I could use instead (I'd rather be able to use one herbicide than mix the 2 for the same result.)?


----------



## bryngelenponies (11 April 2011)

Only one more question I promise! Does Headland Relay- P kill ragwort, and is it good? Thanks.


----------

